# Need a little help from the rig guys



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Planning a trip to the rigs Aug, 33ft, 275gal, slow boat cruise at 15-17 but in comfort, was wondering how far which rigs are just beyond Ram, beer, Marlin, and depending on weather and sea temp, color, if the fish are there I understand, but if they are not, would it be better to go long first and work your way back north, or opposite . I have done Spur trips, with open water YF bites, Not sure if I have the range to Horn, Nakika, Discover Enterprise

Thanks


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

discover enterprise is not there anymore. its 25nm sw from petronius to horn mtn and 11nm south from horn to dwn,its 23nm sw from horn to nakika. 120nm from nakika to pensacola pass.


----------

